
Nassim Nicholas Taleb misconstrues data, is wrong about economics and mobility - paulpauper
http://greyenlightenment.com/nassim-taleb-wrong-skin-in-game/
======
sna1l
A nit: 1 Rockefeller is on the Forbes 400:
[https://www.forbes.com/profile/david-rockefeller-
sr/](https://www.forbes.com/profile/david-rockefeller-sr/)

